# Could low lymphocytes be the cause of miscarriage?



## Florien (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello, I'm new here. I've had 3 recurrent miscarriages & have been referred to a gynaecologist for tests.

I know from my previous bloods I have quite low lymphocytes, I'm wondering if anyone knows this could be a cause of miscarriage?

And if yes, can anything be done?

My referral letter hasn't even come through yet, and I'm driving myself mad with wondering what it could be?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sorry you find yourself in this position, I too have had recurrent miscarriages and it is heartbreaking and can feel very lonely at times.

We have a section for people who have suffered loss where you may find some support http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Re: your results, maybe have a look at the immunes section, you will find some information on the A to Z sticky towards the top of the page http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Good luck xxx


----------

